# A Little Disheartening



## Illuin (Jun 22, 2008)

Hopefully the release of *The Hobbit* on the big screen will rejuvenate the spirit of this forum. Unfortunately, I was (up until recently) somewhat computer illiterate, and oblivious to forums like this one. I only wish I knew about it sooner. It’s a bit discouraging to see my username listed as the “_last post_” (and unanswered) throughout much of the forum. It’s like a ghost town. I wish there was something I could do, because this place is wonderful. Maybe the movie release will set fire to the forum once again. Let’s work on making that happen .

Pete


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 23, 2008)

There's no doubt about that, Illuin. Things always start waking up whenever there's something more mainstream to chat about.

In the meantime, there's always some RPGing you can participate in. Some of us who enjoy writing are always on the lookout for other dedicated writers.

I see you're a dragon-freak as well. Go on you! There are few of us around it seems. As the resident reptilian here, I welcome you and regret not having sought you sooner.  *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Illuin (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi chrysophalax,

Every year as a tradition, I attend a colossal Renaissance Fair in the state of New York. They have incredibly talented artists and craftsmen/women who make very unique one-of-a-kind items. I visit this shop owned by a cute little old lady (Hippie type) who hand makes unbelievably detailed and beautiful dragons out of clay (cured in the kiln) that truly have to be seen to be believed. They are about six inches high (if they are sitting with their necks up). Since 1992, I make it mandatory to buy one every year (they are quite pricey, but the high cost is justified ten times over). The first three were *black*, *reddish gold*, and *yellow/brown*; so I named them _the obvious_. The others are named; _*Brinsop, Fafnir, Nessie, Norbert, Scatha, Chrysophylax, Jabberwock, Elliot,...*and of course there is *Yofune-Nushi*_ (_*Yoshi*_ for short, for obvious reasons ) and three of my favorites; *Yorgle, Grundle* and *Rhindle* (named after the dragons from the old _*Atari*_ game “*Adventure*”). 

I built about a 15’ x 15’ “world” set up in the basement. It’s exactly akin to what some do when they create elaborate railroad environments
for the Lionel trains. Only mine is an elaborate forest for Dragon abodes (these guys are social). I have the little model lights, fake moss, trees, caves, stumps, rocks, roads, etc... it’s quite impressive. _Farmer Giles_ makes sure they behave themselves. It's just a relaxing little hobby I’ve been doing for many years. Kids absolutely love it, and are just blown away when they see it. 

So yeah, I guess I like Dragons a little. 

Anyway, hope *The Hobbit* will get the blood flowing again 



PS - Just curious...any reason the second "*y*" in your username was changed to an "*a*" ?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah yes...at long last someone has brought that up...the reason is that I'm a lousy typist ( it ain't easy with these claws, let me tell you!) and I didn't realise until after I'd already submitted the name and had it accepted that is was spelled wrong. 

*slinks away in shame*


----------



## Illuin (Jun 23, 2008)

> (it ain't easy with these claws, let me tell you!)


 
LOL....Indeed


----------



## ltas (Jun 26, 2008)

^ not the last post 

The main page forum statistics say there's about two hundred of us who check in every now and then. I guess we're kind of like huorns, we're around and we hear, but it takes some effort to get us excited 

A few humble tips drawn from the little experience that can be gained from sticking around for a while without posting much:

- if you personally address someone who hasn't been around for over a year (last activity date is shown on the member's profile page), there's a good probability you may not receive a reply.

- it can sometimes be a little difficult to get back into a discussion that's twelve or more pages long - it seems rude to jump in without reading all the previous posts, but twelve pages of cross-referenced scholarly discussion.. that's _long_. So, in that persepctive, you may have more success by raising new topics and starting new threads. (I'm *not* suggesting you should stop posting in older threads, it's good to see those coming up, too.)


Glad you started the current thread though, or I would have never found out that
*
HEY EVERYONE, ILLUIN USED E=MC2 TO PROVE SILMARILS' HARD SHELL WAS MADE OF LIGHT, TOO!!! (Particle accelerators involved) *

How cool is that


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 26, 2008)

Proving once again, I suppose, that everything is relative...


----------



## Runyadur (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Illuin,
It would really be great to see the forum alive again, hope it happens with the hobbit. Fortunately or not I'm one of those Huorns as well, passing by every once in a while.

By the way, I have never read the _Farmer Gilles of Ham_ so I never knew that chrysophylax was the correct name. Now that I do I realised that chrysophylax in Greek means goldkeeper! Cool


----------



## Illuin (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=19240*



HEY EVERYONE, ILLUIN USED E=MC2 TO PROVE SILMARILS' HARD SHELL WAS MADE OF LIGHT, TOO!!! (Particle accelerators involved)


Click to expand...

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=19240*http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=19240

Well, thank you; and I’m flattered - but I was just having a little fun; and it’s certainly not a “proof”


----------



## ltas (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I was impressed... In fact, I'm fighting a diabolic temptation to rename the link Make your own Silmarils, Illuin uses E=MC2 to explain you how! 

Too bad we don't have any physicists around, I would love to see a ferocious fight over whether it's theoretically possible or not...


[/offtopic]


----------



## Illuin (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, as far as a physicist, I at least teach in that realm…..so I may be able to at least provide some humble assistance. But remember, it was just in good fun; that’s all .


----------



## Alcuin (Jul 1, 2008)

I think interest in Tolkien does wax and wane with movies. The ability of people like me to spend time posting – and researching posts – is driven by other factors. Perhaps things will pick up over the summertime while students are out of school.


----------

